
Ask HN: What’s wrong with my CV? - i6mi6
I&#x27;ve submitted my CV to multiple positions requiring the exact same skills I already have, but got either denial or no response. I think I can cope with anything in the job listings I applied for, but maybe I am not conveying the information in a good way? Perhaps I am not good enough? What would you say if you were looking for someone with similar skills to mine?
CV: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;drive.google.com&#x2F;file&#x2F;d&#x2F;1TFSHaD3D1ZzLrjN-CMlROleoiMiBfkui&#x2F;view
======
jardaroh
This varies widely on regional norms of how a CV should look, but here we
always include work experience first and all fluff at the bottom.

If I were to look at your CV as a potential employer, my largest concern would
be your short tenures at your jobs. If those jobs were short contracts you
should take care to mention that.

------
mtmail
duplicate of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17852465](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17852465)

------
ankurdhama
There may be few things you can fix in your CV but the idea that there is
something wrong with your CV may be because you think that the people who are
responsible for handling hiring are doing the job in the best possible way.
The reality is that they are not doing the best possible that they can do, in
fact nowhere near the best possible. This whole system is broken at many
levels.

